# tapetech taper jamming



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I just bought a tapetech taper and am having serious issues with it. i already had to take one back after the first day. this second one seems almost like the drive chain is stretched as it gets hung up on the small cog about every half turn when I try to manually advance it. This is a real pain in the ### as it is hard to start tapes and near impossible to roll out tape manually. 
Does anybody have any ideas? 
I have tried calling tapetech twice but all i get is an answering service and knowbody has called me back.
I am thinking of just selling it and buying a columbia, seems like a better tool with way better service.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Dwm king taper 


saskataper said:


> I just bought a tapetech taper and am having serious issues with it. i already had to take one back after the first day. this second one seems almost like the drive chain is stretched as it gets hung up on the small cog about every half turn when I try to manually advance it. This is a real pain in the ### as it is hard to start tapes and near impossible to roll out tape manually.
> Does anybody have any ideas?
> I have tried calling tapetech twice but all i get is an answering service and knowbody has called me back.
> I am thinking of just selling it and buying a columbia, seems like a better tool with way better service.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

adjust your chain guard, it's at the bottom of the chain under the big wheel , put more tension on it,take it off and bend it with pliers if you half to.

must be being made in china now


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I just bought a tapetech taper and am having serious issues with it. i already had to take one back after the first day. this second one seems almost like the drive chain is stretched as it gets hung up on the small cog about every half turn when I try to manually advance it. This is a real pain in the ### as it is hard to start tapes and near impossible to roll out tape manually.
> Does anybody have any ideas?
> I have tried calling tapetech twice but all i get is an answering service and knowbody has called me back.
> I am thinking of just selling it and buying a columbia, seems like a better tool with way better service.


You won't be disappointed in a Columbia Taper and we will give you the service you need when you need it.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

your mud may be too thick also


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

saskataper said:


> I just bought a tapetech taper and am having serious issues with it. i already had to take one back after the first day. this second one seems almost like the drive chain is stretched as it gets hung up on the small cog about every half turn when I try to manually advance it. This is a real pain in the ### as it is hard to start tapes and near impossible to roll out tape manually.
> Does anybody have any ideas?
> I have tried calling tapetech twice but all i get is an answering service and knowbody has called me back.
> I am thinking of just selling it and buying a columbia, seems like a better tool with way better service.


I think 2Buckasheep might be right, I'm no expert by any means but I found the chain guard closest to the small cog needed to be bent up to take the slack out of the chain.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I just bought a tapetech taper and am having serious issues with it. i already had to take one back after the first day. this second one seems almost like the drive chain is stretched as it gets hung up on the small cog about every half turn when I try to manually advance it. This is a real pain in the ### as it is hard to start tapes and near impossible to roll out tape manually.
> Does anybody have any ideas?
> I have tried calling tapetech twice but all i get is an answering service and knowbody has called me back.
> I am thinking of just selling it and buying a columbia, seems like a better tool with way better service.


Have you lubed the plunger, They need a shot up the tube, Hows the main sprocket they should look like one but its two pressed together and if they are slightly apart they jamb up the chain, Check the tab under the chain as suggested, And correctly thinned mud helps, I would say its the muds to thick.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I think 2Buckasheep might be right, I'm no expert by any means but I found the chain guard closest to the small cog needed to be bent up to take the slack out of the chain.


2Buckasheep 
Listen to Kiwimansheepshagger, he's right:thumbup::jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2Buckasheep
> Listen to Kiwimansheepshagger, he's right:thumbup::jester:


I was going to substitute the"B" for an "F" but I didn't want to get banned .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I was going to substitute the"B" for an "F" but I didn't want to get banned .


Lol, That name fits well :thumbup:


----------



## tradesmen11 (Apr 11, 2011)

I really appreciate the excellent quality content you are posting here for free for your online readers.

 Local tradesmen


----------

